# black piranha



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

how much does a 1" black piranha costs?







tnx!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

15 buck from aquascape









shark aquarium has 2 inchers for $20


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

aryty tnx alot!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

just for the fun of it other black piranhas aquascape has are

Black Piranha 2.5"-3"peru 35.00
Black Piranha 4" Peru 50.00
Black Piranha 5"-6" Peru 75.00
and there monster black peru 
Black Piranha 14" Peru 800.00


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

tnx alot dude! btw im not from the us, im from the philippines and i just wanna compare prices hehe! cause someone is selling it here at 1000php so thats about $20 for a 1" black p.. quite pricey but its alright cause its so rare here to have black p's


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

markcus said:


> tnx alot dude! btw im not from the us, im from the philippines and i just wanna compare prices hehe! cause someone is selling it here at 1000php so thats about $20 for a 1" black p.. quite pricey but its alright cause its so rare here to have black p's


they are rare, i have a baby black, ill sel him to you for 5 thousand dollars


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

markcus said:


>


gimme da cashhhhh i need da cash man


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well joey'd we all could use an extra 5 million dallars :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> tnx alot dude! btw im not from the us, im from the philippines and i just wanna compare prices hehe! cause someone is selling it here at 1000php so thats about $20 for a 1" black p.. quite pricey but its alright cause its so rare here to have black p's


they are rare, i have a baby black, ill sel him to you for 5 thousand dollars :laugh:
[/quote]







joey you are to funny :laugh:


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

just picked up a 4'' for $29.99


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

joey said:


> tnx alot dude! btw im not from the us, im from the philippines and i just wanna compare prices hehe! cause someone is selling it here at 1000php so thats about $20 for a 1" black p.. quite pricey but its alright cause its so rare here to have black p's


they are rare, i have a baby black, ill sel him to you for 5 thousand dollars :laugh:
[/quote]

Philipine currency are peso so thats why its price 1000 pesos which converts to 19.53 USD


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my local fish shop has them for £35.00 each


----------

